# Honda PCX 125cc - Powerful Enough for two?



## 96299 (Sep 15, 2005)

Does anyone have any experience of the Honda PCX 125cc scooter. I really want to know if it is capable of taking on steepish hills, with two more than average weight people on top  

A mate of mine reckons it wont have the guts, but you guys may know different?

Steve


----------



## bigcats30 (Aug 13, 2012)

Yes with ease

I am 18 stone and my missus a delicate 9ish and a 125 pulls fine....you will still quite happily be able to do 60 with 2 up....plus all the shopping.

just don't expect to race cars off the line...well not with 2 up but on your own quite easily.


----------



## BASA (Jul 2, 2009)

Hi Chigman, I've have a Honda PCX 125 for three years now and its been absolutely great. I'm about 14 stone and the wife about 9 stone and we have no problems getting around, hills or no hills. Don't expect to keep up with "The Hells Angels" but you definitely beat “Granddad Smith” on his mobility scooter. Also good on fuel

BASA


----------



## 96299 (Sep 15, 2005)

Thanks for your input guys, much appreciated 8) 

The job I have got in mind for the scooter is..visiting a fair few RSPB reserves in Scotland (thats why I mentioned hills) later on in the year which only have small or smallish car parks, so the idea is to get reasonable close using 5 van type sites or maybe Britsops if any are near, then use the scooter to actually visit these sites. Our van is way too big for RSPB car parks.

Steve


----------



## Stanner (Aug 17, 2006)

Only 2 of you ?????????????????????







........................easy :roll:


----------



## 96299 (Sep 15, 2005)

Stanner said:


> Only 2 of you ?????????????????????
> 
> ........................easy :roll:


Haha  Should have no problems then !

Steve


----------



## Wizzo (Dec 3, 2007)

More than man enough for the job. Brakes and handles well too.

JohnW


----------



## rrusty (Sep 15, 2007)

Had mine for 3 years and I am currently in Spain and using it all the time 2 up.
2 years ago we were at Bourg d'Oisans and took it up the Alpe d'Huez, 2 up - I thought it was going to melt by the time we got to the top - but it made it.


----------



## deefordog (Dec 31, 2013)

Is the PCX 125 a better buy than say a Yamaha X-Max 125 as this might be something we're looking at some stage?


----------



## 96299 (Sep 15, 2005)

deefordog said:


> Is the PCX 125 a better buy than say a Yamaha X-Max 125 as this might be something we're looking at some stage?


I have no idea if the Yamie is better or not. What I do know is, the Honda gets rave reviews, I just couldn't find any which mentioned how it handles two up.

Steve


----------



## bigcats30 (Aug 13, 2012)

deefordog said:


> Is the PCX 125 a better buy than say a Yamaha X-Max 125 as this might be something we're looking at some stage?


Better in what way...both have excellent dealer networks.....both are all over Europe and both are very reliable.

You should also look at the Yamaha Xenter 125.....looks identical to the Honda SH125.....but you don't have to service it as much.

The Honda SH and Xenter have a higher ride height than the PCX which can make it much more comfortable...plus they have the added bonus of large wheels which make bike vastly easier to handle on rough ground compared to scooter type wheels.


----------



## Wizzo (Dec 3, 2007)

> What I do know is, the Honda gets rave reviews, I just couldn't find any which mentioned how it handles two up.
> Steve


Just to add to my previous post, my wife and I are no longer the slim sprightly people we were 40 years ago. Nevertheless the Honda copes with our 27 stone weight very well indeed  8O

It accelerates well, it handles like its on rails and brakes very well too. What more could you ask for? (Apart from a Gold Wing or Fireblade)

JohnW


----------



## trek (May 1, 2005)

I suppose a moped in comparison wouldn't be !

contemplating a bike of sorts for the very odd occasion had thought of a moped as I don't have a motorbike licence and don't want to go to the expense of getting a licence & and then buying a bike like those suggested here only to find I don't use it much



I could ride a moped on my current licence with a passenger so tempted to give one a go , but friends are telling me to get a 125

I was looking online at the Peugeot mopeds - I could buy a new one for under a grand & putter about on that 

how much does it cost to get your motorcycle test from start to finish ?


----------



## barryd (May 9, 2008)

I bet you would use it a lot Trek.

We have had our little Peugeot Speedfight 100cc 2 stroke for 6 years now and done 12000 miles on it, all from being away in the van. Not sure what a test costs these days but I reckon it well worth it if your a motorhomer.

I would love a PCX but they are just too heavy for our van. Great reviews and I think you will be amazed just how good some of the small engine bikes are these days. Even our little Peugeot has been up to over 7500ft on more than one occasion two up and occasionally will hit 60mph but it feels more like 160!  

There are a few on here who have the smaller Honda Vision 110cc and reckon its still got plenty of power.


----------



## greyruk (Nov 9, 2010)

The PCX 125 is superb. We have used one for 4 years and it is the best accessory for the van we have purchased bar none. 

We bought it as shopping aid and assumed that performance would disappoint,however we are 25 stone combined and it still gives a huge grin factor. 

It has taken us up and down Alpine passes to the snow line, around the Verdon gorge, to isolated idyllic beaches in Italy, Greace, France and Scotland and through the middle of Athens in a riot ! It has taken us into the middle of Florence, Pisa, Paris and the Acropolis at sunrise.For us it makes touring in the motorhome even more special.

The handling, brakes and performance are exceptional and we often tour all day and routinely cover 250 miles. Our Motorhome holidays regularly turn into biking holidays with the van as a base.

My only criticism if pressed would be the seat and the rear suspension.
The seat is great for a couple of hours but, understandably, not designed for all day touring. It is easy and reasonably priced to rebuild with more padding at a local specialist. The rear spring/shock absorber units are too soft for two up and fully loaded for touring.They will bottom out with spirited driving or on poor roads. Easily replaced with YSS aftermarket units which transform the fully loaded ride.

The only bike I would replace it with is a PCX 150 if only I could find one in the UK ! Does anyone know where to find one ?


----------



## bigcats30 (Aug 13, 2012)

greyruk said:


> The PCX 125 is superb. We have used one for 4 years and it is the best accessory for the van we have purchased bar none.
> 
> We bought it as shopping aid and assumed that performance would disappoint,however we are 25 stone combined and it still gives a huge grin factor.
> 
> ...


* The 150 is not imported here because you need a full bike licence to ride one and not just a CBT, which is kinda of pointless at the difference in power would be unnoticeable for the cost of the licence tax etc it is US/Asia only*


----------



## Carl_n_Flo (May 10, 2005)

Concur with the others above.

We have had our PCX for 3 years now and it is perfect for what we want to use it for when away in the van. It fits in the garage of our Cheyenne (once the mirrors are taken off - too high) and is just on the limit for the weight. I can stow it and retrieve it from the garage single handed, and it takes a pair of Oxford throw-over panniers with ease.

Yes, the rear suspension is made from fusili pasta, but beyond that it is frugal, powerful enough for what we need and has never let us down yet.

It is the smallest capacity bike I have ridden in over 30 years, but it still puts a grin on my face  

Carl 8)


----------



## 96299 (Sep 15, 2005)

All good positive posts, so thanks for that guys. I am going to have a look at one very soon, but will need to pass my test first before purchase.

Steve


----------



## wilse (Aug 10, 2007)

Make sure you get a back box, it makes it more pleasurable for the passenger... apparently.

I think it's a great bit of kit, seat can give a numb ar5e after a while, and the wind resistance is sometimes a pain, due to the windscreen/shield not being very tall.

w


----------



## selstrom (May 23, 2005)

Chigman said:


> Thanks for your input guys, much appreciated 8)
> 
> The job I have got in mind for the scooter is..visiting a fair few RSPB reserves in Scotland (thats why I mentioned hills) later on in the year which only have small or smallish car parks, so the idea is to get reasonable close using 5 van type sites or maybe Britsops if any are near, then use the scooter to actually visit these sites. Our van is way too big for RSPB car parks.
> 
> Steve


We have a 8.5 m 6.7 T MH and have parked in the following RSPB sites in Scotland without any problems.

Mersehead, Mull of Galloway, Kirkconnell Merse, Ken-Dee Marshes, Lochwinnoch, Loch Leven, Glenborrodale, Balranald, Dunnet Head, Loch Garten Insh Marches and several on Orkney.


----------



## 96299 (Sep 15, 2005)

Thanks for that selstrom, thats very handy to know.  

I have other places, remote places, from a recent book I obtained on bird watching and, some of those places are tight by the looks of it. Besides, I will be able to use the van as more of a base and use the scooter to do our trips, without the worry of if we can get parked or not.

Steve


----------



## barryd (May 9, 2008)

Of course they are not much cop once the road becomes a ski slope.

[fullalbumimg:2378e9b55b]978[/fullalbumimg:2378e9b55b]


----------



## newleaf (Jan 11, 2007)

*Scooter transportation*

Just sold the beemer and thinking of getting a little scooter to run about on, can't really fit it into the motorhome garage as there is too much stuff in there.
How do you transport your little beasts?


----------



## Carl_n_Flo (May 10, 2005)

In the garage........................................ :lol:


----------



## deefordog (Dec 31, 2013)

*Re: Scooter transportation*



newleaf said:


> Just sold the beemer and thinking of getting a little scooter to run about on, can't really fit it into the motorhome garage as there is too much stuff in there.
> How do you transport your little beasts?


We're thinking of selling our big Kawasaki tourer and getting a little scooter, the PCX125 looks ideal.

Guess you have to use a scooter rack attached to the towbar as per http://www.watling-towbars.co.uk/motorbike_scooter_carrier.html or similar. Seems to be a vast selection of scooter racks available on the net but knowing which one to go for is the problem. Perhaps someone on here can advise.


----------



## 96299 (Sep 15, 2005)

Very popular bikes so it seems. My local dealer is telling me there is a 4-6 week turnaround for them and all the ones in his shop at the moment are sold.

Steve


----------



## Carl_n_Flo (May 10, 2005)

Be VERY careful of the weight of the PCX if you intend to hang it off the back of your wagon - it weighs circa 125KG.

That is a tidy sum to have bearing down on your towball (plus the weight of the rack) - and I would seriously question the sanity of anyone actually fixing a rack to the back wall!!!!!

Check you MH manual very carefully - the greater the overhang at the rear, the bigger the problem.

Other scooters are lighter if this is the only way you can transport it.


----------



## barryd (May 9, 2008)

Thats excactly why we dont have one. Our little Peugeot is on a rack on the back but its only 95KG. The Honda is about 35 KG heavier. Which when you take into account the overhang distance from the centre of the middle axle is more like 100KG extra which we just dont have.

Im trying to persuade Mrs D to let me have a big sports bike which I would trailer but she isnt having any of it.  

Armitage Trailers did our rack. Based in Ferrybridge. Its superb and will take 200KG but the van wont.


----------



## Scolds (Jul 26, 2010)

I wrote a review in the PCX and would stick by my first observations after 3 years. It is a very good bike. I have had to replace the battery but guessing just unlucky. 

I have last week replaced the rear shocks as I felt that the ones fitted were not up to the job and 2 up it was too low on roundabouts and hard on the holes.

I bought them from the UK as the postage for the YSS was over £100. I paid £165 from Bike Revival they are Hagons. Fitting was easy with the help of internet.


----------



## Scolds (Jul 26, 2010)

Scolds said:


> I wrote a review in the PCX and would stick by my first observations after 3 years. It is a very good bike. I have had to replace the battery but guessing just unlucky.
> 
> I have last week replaced the rear shocks as I felt that the ones fitted were not up to the job and 2 up it was too low on roundabouts and hard on the holes.
> 
> I bought them from the UK as the postage for the YSS was over £100. I paid £165 from Bike Revival they are Hagons. Fitting was easy with the help of internet.


Wanted to update on these shocks.

Noticed today that the springs are rubbing on against the inside, I contacted the seller and from Hagon via them they want them returned and will fix the problem. All fine accept I am off to Germany and Europe for sometime and I use the scooter almost daily. I will end up having to post them from Germany. I requested a replacement set in the post but they won't, so buy at your own risk as I am withdrawing my recommendation. I will add they seem to think its not a great issue.


----------



## 96299 (Sep 15, 2005)

Scolds said:


> Scolds said:
> 
> 
> > I wrote a review in the PCX and would stick by my first observations after 3 years. It is a very good bike. I have had to replace the battery but guessing just unlucky.
> ...


Thanks for that. The rear shocks are something I would like to change and many owners do. Had my bike a few days now, and know I'm going to have to upgrade when I qualify to ride two up. Great bike by the way other than that. 8)

Steve


----------



## aldra (Jul 2, 2009)

We have been to see the Honda PCX 125 the new 2015 modal and have sourced a place to see the Yamaha xenter next week

We haven't yet found the Honda SH125 where we can see it

Albert liked the PCX, in red metallic, but I'm a bit worried now about the rear shock absorbers

We've decided a three wheeler is prob too cumbersome, so Albert will have to take the test :lol: 

Once we have sorted the scooter we need to look for a transverse trailer, the garage overhang is too long to mount even a small scooter

Aldra


----------



## barryd (May 9, 2008)

> *aldra wrote: *]We have been to see the Honda PCX 125 the new 2015 modal and have sourced a place to see the Yamaha xenter next week
> 
> We haven't yet found the Honda SH125 where we can see it
> 
> ...


This is what you want. http://www.armitagetrailers.com/biketrailers.htm Without a shadow of a doubt. Not cheap but the best. There was a member I was in discussions with when I was considering getting a 600cc death machine who was selling one. I can PM you the details if you like (assuming he still has it).

Why are you worried about the rear shock? Is it a weight thing? I think most scooter payloads are around the 160kg mark but firstly i would be surprised if you and Albert were over that and secondly I wouldnt think it would be a problem. that bike is plenty powerful.

Remember our little 100cc Peugeot carried me and Michelle when I was a real lardon all over the Pyrenees and Alps and its less powerful and beefy than the PCX. It did go faster when I lost weight though! 

We did put an uprated rear shock on it though but only because the original one gave up under the strain.

Albert doing his test then or are you doing it?


----------



## 96299 (Sep 15, 2005)

Please consider the PCX, it's a great scooter and is fine most of the time on the back end, it's just the bigger divots on the road that effects it, especially if your over 18st like I am  That I feel could happen on any scoot at my weight?

Loving this scooter, shame I'm at the running in stage, cant wait to see what it can really do 8) 

Steve


----------



## aldra (Jul 2, 2009)

Thanks Barry, that is the sort of short trailer we want

It would be Albert doing the test, I'm not as confident now on the roads and I think he would enjoy it more

Steve our combined weight would be over 18stone

The guy did say the new modal 2015 has various upgrades , the new seat being one of them but I didn't ask about the shock absorbers

The seating position was very comfortable for the two of us

Still would like to see the SH125i

Aldra


----------



## TheNomad (Aug 12, 2013)

One thing that I don't think has been mentioned in this thread, is WHAT IS THE MAXIMUM CARRYING WEIGHT of the various scooters being discussed.

If this issue is about ability to carry two people of (ahem) substantial proportions, with bike clothes/boots/helmets etc, plus maybe top box/rack. plus shopping etc, then checking for the maximum allowed carrying weight of that scooter before buying it is very important.

A two-person-naked weight of (say) 25 stone will very likely turn into a fully-togged-up, plus bike extras, plus shopping, weight of 30+ stones.

I suspect that many 125cc scooters simply weren't designed for and shouldn't be taking that sort of total weight.
Check manufacturers specs.


----------



## barryd (May 9, 2008)

Combined weight 18 stone! Blimey I knew you had both lost weight but you must be like Twiggy now!!!! :lol:

Thats nothing. I took our little Peugeot up to a Ski resort in the Pyrenees at 7500 when I was over 18 stone myself with Mrs D on the back! The engine was that hot it was melting the snow but it made it.

A PCX will have no bother taking you two anywhere. Your going to need a flipping big basket on the back for Shadow though. 

Or you could just let him take the test.


----------



## 96299 (Sep 15, 2005)

TheNomad said:


> One thing that I don't think has been mentioned in this thread, is WHAT IS THE MAXIMUM CARRYING WEIGHT of the various scooters being discussed.
> 
> If this issue is about ability to carry two people of (ahem) substantial proportions, with bike clothes/boots/helmets etc, plus maybe top box/rack. plus shopping etc, then checking for the maximum allowed carrying weight of that scooter before buying it is very important.
> 
> ...


PCX maximum weight capacity is 180kg (397lb). This includes rider, passenger, all luggage, and accessories.

Steve


----------



## aldra (Jul 2, 2009)

Barry I said over 18 stone :lol: :lol: 

We are not looking to be doing fast speeds over long distances, it's just to give us some flexibility to visit towns, markets beaches etc in the surrounding areas

We can only leave the hound 3-4 hours 

We will fit into that weight Steve :lol: 

Just off to Preston where they have the PCX and the SHi so we can compare them 

Aldra


----------



## barryd (May 9, 2008)

Some comparisons here. http://www.visordown.com/versus/versus-honda-pcx-125-vs-honda-sh125/24424.html

Not much to choose between to the two really.

I think the PCX looks better and probably better for a pillion but the SH has bigger wheels which should be better for rough ground although I never found that an issue with our tiny wheels. I can ride across a bumpy Aire with a *** in one hand, a beer in the other and a Full thetford between me knees, no bother. 8O


----------



## 96299 (Sep 15, 2005)

aldra said:


> We will fit into that weight Steve :lol:
> 
> Aldra


Errrm - We don't  Diets all round ( pun intended) I'm afraid. 

Steve


----------



## 96299 (Sep 15, 2005)

Anyhow, CBT done, Theory test and hazard perception done, now just for the practical test. Think that I will just do the cat A1 light for now to get rid of the 'L' plates.

Steve


----------



## barryd (May 9, 2008)

> *Chigman wrote: *Anyhow, CBT done, Theory test and hazard perception done, now just for the practical test. Think that I will just do the cat A1 light for now to get rid of the 'L' plates.
> 
> Steve


Good luck! How much does it all cost these days?

It was dead easy when I was 18 back in 1984.


----------



## 96299 (Sep 15, 2005)

Barry, it's a small fortune. 3 Day Course Using Your Own Bike £460  Thats for the cat A1 light motorcycle test.

CBT 110 Quid  

Theory and hazard perception 31 quid 8) 

Still, to get the Mrs on the back I have to do it  

Steve


----------



## barryd (May 9, 2008)

> *Chigman wrote: *Barry, it's a small fortune. 3 Day Course Using Your Own Bike £460  Thats for the cat A1 light motorcycle test.
> 
> CBT 110 Quid
> 
> ...


Well worth it though Steve assuming your other half takes to it! 

I love being out on the bike. Its hardly used over here though although it was perfect the other weekend for beating the traffic going to the Tour de France.

Just dont go out and buy a great big superbike like I tried to the other weekend. Hadnt been on one for years. Mrs D hated it and had a stiff neck for a week. My arms have just about returned to normal size now.

40 mph down a country lane in shorts and flipflops is enough thanks!


----------



## aldra (Jul 2, 2009)

Well were back 

Now he is fancying the Honda SHI, more like a scooter than a motorbike though, but us oldies are not out for style

Very nice scooter also in metallic red

Slightly more expensive but top box included in the design

So if adding top box to the PCX much the same

The SHI has a better breaking system ABS and CBS and 16 inch wheels 

Still think we may look at Yamaha although is a lot more expensive

Still the older you get the shorter the future you need to plan for :lol: :lol: :lol: 

Aldra


----------



## barryd (May 9, 2008)

Did you both sit on it at the same time? You need to buy whichever one feels the comfiest really If your going to be sat on it day after day.

Both great bikes.


----------



## 96299 (Sep 15, 2005)

Go for it Aldra. 8) It's a very nice machine the SHI, and it's a Honda  Nuff said  

Steve


----------



## aldra (Jul 2, 2009)

Barry

Maximum 3 hours

Not even that as we hope to spend time in towns markets beaches etc

And we need to get back to the hound from hell within 4hrs

We sat on both and I took a firm grip of his love handles :lol: 

Very nice his love handles

He spoilt the moment by saying don't grab anything lower  

Both seemed very comfortable as pillion passenger

The final choice is down to him

Aldra


----------



## bigtree (Feb 3, 2007)

Barry a 600 is not a superbike,Sandra go with the bike with larger wheels,it handles much better.


----------



## barryd (May 9, 2008)

> *bigtree wrote: *Barry a 600 is not a superbike,Sandra go with the bike with larger wheels,it handles much better.


It is when you have been phut phuting around on a 100cc 2 stroke scooter for the last 6 years and when you get on a 600cc Faser and open the taps on the A19!


----------



## TheNomad (Aug 12, 2013)

Another vote for the Honda - go for the bike with the bigger wheels. 

The extra stability is substantial, and I think massively important.

It doesn't matter what it looks like, or how fast it can corner etc; it's whether you stay alive on it.


----------



## aldra (Jul 2, 2009)

For anyone interested the Symphony SR 125 is a lighter 16 inch wheel scooter which is considerably cheaper than Honda or Yamaha 

If weight or price is important it may be worth a look 

We've sourced a Yamaha so will see it this week then decide

Albert has booked his CBT for Wednesday 

Aldra


----------



## barryd (May 9, 2008)

I think that's a Chinese bike made my Sym Aldra.

There are mixed opinions about the Chinese scooters. Some say they are terrible others think they are ok. Rayrecrock has a Chinese scoot and I don't think he has had much bother.

My concern is the horror stories about parts and things failing. They are also less powerful.

That's what put me off to be honest.

If your going to travel across Europe you need something reliable and where parts and service are easily found.

Having said that try getting a drive belt for a 100cc Peugeot in France. I had to have on shipped from the uk in 2009. Now I carry a spare!


----------



## fatbuddha (Aug 7, 2006)

Sym are actually Taiwanese not the communist big nasty uncle lot. as are Kymco I believe

they have a good reputation apparently - perhaps not as good as the Japanese brands but better than the Chinese.

I've been looking around at getting something for the m/h so been reading this thread with interest.

it seems to me that although the Honda and Yamaha are rated highly, they come with a price and weight disadvantage. the Sym and Kymco's seem to come out lighter on both those factors which is kind of swaying me towards them. price is important if buying new as you also need to factor in costs of accessories (helmets, kit etc) and testing (CBT and A1/2 licence) and that can add up to a fair wodge for 2 people as I know Mrs FB wants to be able to drive it as well


----------



## bigtree (Feb 3, 2007)

If you wanted to go for a proper bike I would recommend this 125cc,I have it's bigger brother and it's fantastic.

http://www.ktm.com/gb/naked-bike/125-duke-eu/highlights.html#.U85SkONdWSo


----------



## fatbuddha (Aug 7, 2006)

that KTM is fine if you want a boy racer bike, but not really the kind of thing I'm looking for.


----------



## Carl_n_Flo (May 10, 2005)

Fatbuddha - with the state of the motorcycle market these days you can easily get the cost of gloves/lids/jackets etc. thrown in when buying a new bike. Deals are there to be done............


----------



## 96299 (Sep 15, 2005)

Hi all
I went out on my PCX yesterday evening for a couple of hours and had an absolute blast. I'm loving this bike, and I'm even getting used to leaning into the bends a bit better now as well.  Not a bad return on the fuel either so it seems... 133.6 mpg according to the on-board computer readout. 8) That'll do for me !!!

Steve


----------



## fatbuddha (Aug 7, 2006)

> Fatbuddha - with the state of the motorcycle market these days you can easily get the cost of gloves/lids/jackets etc. thrown in when buying a new bike. Deals are there to be done............


yep- have seen a few deals that include them but usually not with Honda or Yamaha. the other thing of course is to buy 2nd hand but my difficulty there is that I don't necessarily know what I'm looking at! it's easy with cars and motorhomes but m'bikes/scooters are whole new world to me at this stage!


----------



## goldi (Feb 4, 2009)

fatbuddha said:


> Sym are actually Taiwanese not the communist big nasty uncle lot. as are Kymco I believe
> 
> they have a good reputation apparently - perhaps not as good as the Japanese brands but better than the Chinese.
> 
> ...


Afternoon folks,

Kymko also make engines for BMW motorcycles. Ive got a sym fiddle 125 which carries the three of us no problem

norm


----------



## barryd (May 9, 2008)

> *Chigman wrote: *]Hi all
> I went out on my PCX yesterday evening for a couple of hours and had an absolute blast. I'm loving this bike, and I'm even getting used to leaning into the bends a bit better now as well.  Not a bad return on the fuel either so it seems... 133.6 mpg according to the on-board computer readout. 8) That'll do for me !!!
> 
> Steve


133.6 mpg!!! Thats pretty impressive. Its almost double what we get out of our Peugeot Speedfight 100cc 2 stroke! between 65 and 80 mpg tops.


----------



## Carl_n_Flo (May 10, 2005)

barryd said:


> > *Chigman wrote: *]Hi all
> > I went out on my PCX yesterday evening for a couple of hours and had an absolute blast. I'm loving this bike, and I'm even getting used to leaning into the bends a bit better now as well.  Not a bad return on the fuel either so it seems... 133.6 mpg according to the on-board computer readout. 8) That'll do for me !!!
> >
> > Steve
> ...


That's cos the PCX is a 4 stroke............

You need to stroke your Pug a couple more times Barry :lol:


----------



## 96299 (Sep 15, 2005)

barryd said:


> > *Chigman wrote: *]Hi all
> > I went out on my PCX yesterday evening for a couple of hours and had an absolute blast. I'm loving this bike, and I'm even getting used to leaning into the bends a bit better now as well.  Not a bad return on the fuel either so it seems... 133.6 mpg according to the on-board computer readout. 8) That'll do for me !!!
> >
> > Steve
> ...


Yes it's quite unbelievable Barry  But Honda do claim 133 mpg to be fair.
I am running the thing in though, so no gunning it at the mo  Done 50 mph a couple of times now but, dealer said not to take it over that figure for the first six hundred. Funny, the manual says 300? :?

Still, do as they say I suppose :x

Steve


----------



## 96299 (Sep 15, 2005)

Would just like to say thanks to all the early contributors to this thread 8) It was all the positive feed back from you guys that enticed me to opt for the PCX. Cheers guys  

Steve


----------



## ambegayo (Jan 7, 2007)

*Honda Scooter*

Just sold the Honda Ps125cc scooter thats been on here for 3 months!
Needed the room for our electric bikes so let it go for a song.
Sure was value for money even against a new PCX, didn't trade it in as husband broke his thumb in two places 18 months ago in France so it hurts to ride, but super bike.
Wendy


----------



## tugboat (Sep 14, 2013)

I wanna see you all dolled up in leathers, Sandra. Pretty please! :lol:


----------



## aldra (Jul 2, 2009)

Behave yourself Tuggy

I've got a little leather mini skirt

Well they said you need leathers :lol: :lol: 

Aldra


----------



## barryd (May 9, 2008)

> *tugboatI flurted: *wanna see you all dolled up in leathers, Sandra. Pretty please! :lol:


Oy! Tugloaf! Dont think you can swan around flirting and making off with my MHF birds! All of them especially Aldra belong to me!

Everyone knows (especially the chicks on here) that I am the "Daddy" so dont try and smooze you way in ok!


----------



## tugboat (Sep 14, 2013)

Your are completely bombed out with Aldra these days, Larry. It's now a race for her affections between Heathcliff and me.

Mind you, I quite fancy that Albert as well, he's lovely. And he's ****hot with a barbie.

I want to know if he passed his scooter test thingy. Was it yesterday? I hope he didn't fall orf.


----------



## tugboat (Sep 14, 2013)

I test rode a Piaggio Beverly 350 the other day, that went pretty well with 16stone Tugbloat on board. Decent size wheels too. The wee Fly 125 seemed like a toy after that.

It's all a compromise between performance/weight and what one can carry on the back of the van.

Those short-coupled trailers may be fine when going forwards, but look at the number of times one needs to reverse due to opposing vehicles. It would be impossible with one of those on the back. OK I suppose if staying on main roads, but I don't want to limit where I can go.


----------



## barryd (May 9, 2008)

> *tugboat wrote: *I test rode a Piaggio Beverly 350 the other day, that went pretty well with 16stone Tugbloat on board. Decent size wheels too. The wee Fly 125 seemed like a toy after that.
> 
> It's all a compromise between performance/weight and what one can carry on the back of the van.
> 
> Those short-coupled trailers may be fine when going forwards, but look at the number of times one needs to reverse due to opposing vehicles. It would be impossible with one of those on the back. OK I suppose if staying on main roads, but I don't want to limit where I can go.


This is one of the things that put me off getting a big bike. (Well that and death )

You would have to think ahead a bit. Could you reverse a normal bike trailer do you reckon?

Anyway for you as long as you dont go much over 100-110 KG you should be ok on your rack. Sandra however I think may have an issue as the garage is used for the dog and I am unsure of her payload (her vans payload not Sandra )

Personally I like the idea of something small and light you can chuck around.


----------



## fatbuddha (Aug 7, 2006)

> Personally I like the idea of something small and light you can chuck around


a frisbee?? :wink:

still investimigating all the various options at the mo. one thing I need to do properly is to measure the garage up with the bed in it's highest position so I can see what max height it can take, and then look at what can be moved around to accommodate a bike/scooter and check the length (I have crates at one end that currently reduce the available length).

out of interest, what do you guys who have the bike in a garage do about securing it?? do you have a floor mounted carrier or similar??


----------



## Carl_n_Flo (May 10, 2005)

For securing the PCX in the garage, our wagon came as standard with heavy-duty tie-down rings (x4) bolted to the floor (which is chequerplate ali). The bike is tied to these using ratchet straps - the rear one pulling down on the rear suspension to 'force' the bike onto the main stand so that it couldnt 'jump' forward off it.

Whichever bike you go for, I think you would have to remove the mirrors when putting it away - we have to with the PCX otherwise it is too tall, both for the garage and the doors.


----------



## fatbuddha (Aug 7, 2006)

> For securing the PCX in the garage, our wagon came as standard with heavy-duty tie-down rings (x4) bolted to the floor (which is chequerplate ali). The bike is tied to these using ratchet straps - the rear one pulling down on the rear suspension to 'force' the bike onto the main stand so that it couldnt 'jump' forward off it.
> 
> Whichever bike you go for, I think you would have to remove the mirrors when putting it away - we have to with the PCX otherwise it is too tall, both for the garage and the doors.


Thanks for that

We have tiedown D rings already in place (came as standard) and I have further bars either side I can also attach more straps to. And you use a bike stand as well?? I assume this prevents the bike slipping sideways under heavy braking??

I suspected mirrors would need to be taken off or dropped anyway as they make the bike too tall for most garages


----------



## Carl_n_Flo (May 10, 2005)

fatbuddha said:


> > For securing the PCX in the garage, our wagon came as standard with heavy-duty tie-down rings (x4) bolted to the floor (which is chequerplate ali). The bike is tied to these using ratchet straps - the rear one pulling down on the rear suspension to 'force' the bike onto the main stand so that it couldnt 'jump' forward off it.
> >
> > Whichever bike you go for, I think you would have to remove the mirrors when putting it away - we have to with the PCX otherwise it is too tall, both for the garage and the doors.
> 
> ...


No, we find we dont need a bike stand as the tension on the ratchet straps - backed up with cross-braced ropes - doesnt allow the bike to move at all


----------



## fatbuddha (Aug 7, 2006)

> No, we find we dont need a bike stand as the tension on the ratchet straps - backed up with cross-braced ropes - doesnt allow the bike to move at all


cool - that's good to know as I don't fancy fitting a stand into the garage as it would be just in the way for other times we'd want to use the m/h and leave the scooter/bike at home and load our pedal bikes in instead. we have a rear bike rack (currently unmounted) that we can use if we take the bike/scooter as well


----------



## aldra (Jul 2, 2009)

Right he's passed his CBT
So now we need to buy the bike

Haven't yet seen the Yamaha but have sourced one

Still like the Honda ASRi

We're not concerned about the price

At our age why would we :lol: 

The kids are showing signs of anxiety :lol: :lol: 

Aldra


----------



## aldra (Jul 2, 2009)

We have purchased the Honda SHi ABS modal in Red

On the road £3001, we got it for£ 2850, the modal before does not have ABS

He brought it home Saturday 

decided the step through mode was more sensible at our time of life

Have gone for 3 rd party fire and theft to build up no claims
For fully comp the cheapest we could find was close to £400 with, wait for it a £1,500 excess 8O 

I suppose because most L drivers are youngsters

So now he needs to pass his test to carry a passenger. Me  

We are really hoping it will give us the freedom we need when travelling with the motorhome 

aldra


----------



## tugboat (Sep 14, 2013)

Great stuff, Sandra, how about a pic of you two sitting on it (leathers optional as it's a warm day!) :lol:


----------



## 96299 (Sep 15, 2005)

Hi aldra and congrats on the new scoot 8)  

my insurance was £198.00 fully comp with 150.00 excess. not to bad then by the sound of it.

Absolutely loving my pcx which now has over 600 miles on it and time for the first service. 600 miles is the run-in, so now I will be able to open the throttle a little bit more 8) 

Got my mod 1 & mod 2 booked up for a few weeks time, and also booked a 1-2-1 two hour training session the day before as bit of a refresher.

Off to Scotland shortly, so need to pass so's I can stick her on the back :lol: 

Steve


----------



## aldra (Jul 2, 2009)

hi Steve

Who did you go with for insurance
Ours was much the same for 3rd party fire and theft 200 excess, but it's not kept in the garage as the van blocks the entrance, it is however behind high locked gates

I thought the run in was 300 miles or maybe that's before the throttle is fully opened It's not so clear in the book, what speed is the recommended running in??

Good luck with the test  

Aldra


----------



## 96299 (Sep 15, 2005)

aldra said:


> hi Steve
> 
> Who did you go with for insurance
> Ours was much the same for 3rd party fire and theft 200 excess, but it's not kept in the garage as the van blocks the entrance, it is however behind high locked gates
> ...


Hi aldra
It says 300 miles in the owner's manual but, dealer recommends 600 miles, so thats what I did, and it's pretty much common knowledge amongst PCX'ers that it's the latter.

My insurance company is Bikesure HERE

Steve


----------



## bigtree (Feb 3, 2007)

Mrs bigtree got her best quote from Saggy,sorry Saga for her Triumph before selling it.


----------



## 91502 (May 1, 2005)

If you don't intend to use the bike year round then ebike offer a pay as you go policy. As for a 12 month policy I always used carol Nash and never paid more than £150 inc breakdown.


----------



## bigtree (Feb 3, 2007)

ebike are the only company that offer long term foreign cover but it's not cheap.


----------



## tugboat (Sep 14, 2013)

You don't need a trailer, Sandra, get Albert to stick it up on top!


----------



## barryd (May 9, 2008)

Hi from deepest Limousin (wherever that is)

£400 for insurance!!'n

Eh!

Our speedfight which is actually a youngsters boy racer scooter is about £60 a year fully comp with Bennett's inc eu for upto 90 days trip and I'm a complete Fruitcake especially on a bike. 
Breakdown is with Swinton which is free for 3 months then £5.99 a month inc eu but it says 31
Days max trip. Anyhow its free for
The first three months so I just cancel it when I get home or finish using the bike for the winter and they are ok with that.

I don't think I even paid more than £80 for insurance even when I had no no claims bonus. Must be down to license and how long you had had it.

I even priced up for a 140 mph 600 cc
Bike and it was still under £100.

It will probably come down a lot once Alberts passed his test and you get a year or so usage behind you. Rip off though.


----------



## aldra (Jul 2, 2009)

Hi my toy boy

How's it going

You both have a great time

This can't be off topic cos everyone knows I am NEVER off topic :lol: 

We've been ripped off, or we live in an area of high crime

Or they already know alberts high risk :lol: :lol: 

These oldies trying to regain their youth at 60/70 miles an hour through built up areas :lol: :lol: 

sandra


----------



## barryd (May 9, 2008)

Having a great but exhausting time thanks! 

Never mind flying around at 70mph on a scooter! Way too fast. Actually it might be ok on your new fancy one.

Get over 50 on our knackered old Peugeot at it feels like 150! And anyway too fast and I keep spilling me beer.


----------



## aldra (Jul 2, 2009)

Ah but Albert is a HE man :lol: :lol: 

You need t sort out that knackered scooter

Actually he can't go that fast

He's running it it in

40 max

Aldra


----------



## 96299 (Sep 15, 2005)

Hi all

I thought it about time that I posted a few pic's of the new scoot - hope ya like it 

Steve


----------



## aldra (Jul 2, 2009)

Wot

It's not red 8O 

Aldra


----------



## 96299 (Sep 15, 2005)

aldra said:


> Wot
> 
> It's not red 8O
> 
> Aldra


No Sandra - I'm more of your stealth type of guy 8) :lol:

Tell ya what, I kinda wished I'd gone for the white now which is stunning in my book, but, red white or black, it's a lovely machine to nip about on and I'm having a right ol hoot with it. 8)

Steve


----------



## aldra (Jul 2, 2009)

It looks fantastic

I didn't like the white, he loved the red so red it was :lol: 

I kind of liked the black

Aldra


----------



## tugboat (Sep 14, 2013)

Well my scoot is white, so yahboo to the lot of you! :lol: 

P.S. I might put some red decals on it though!


----------



## Carl_n_Flo (May 10, 2005)

Mines in the sexier, faster colour of silver :lol: :lol:


----------



## aldra (Jul 2, 2009)

No 

Sexier depends on the person who drives it

You look kind of sexy Carl

Tuggy you are definitely sexy my lovely one

Albert is mega sexy  

Wait till I get on the back complete with mini leather skirt :lol: :lol: 

Aldra


----------



## 96299 (Sep 15, 2005)

tugboat said:


> Well my scoot is white, so yahboo to the lot of you! :lol:
> 
> P.S. I might put some red decals on it though!


With some go faster stripes on it, you'll fly up those Devon hills for sure 8)

Steve


----------



## 96299 (Sep 15, 2005)

Whoooo !!! Mod 2 passed today:grin2: now jump on Girl we're going places.:wink2:

Ahem...just thought I'd share that with you:smile2:

Steve


----------



## suedew (May 10, 2005)

Ours is a mega sexy KTM let the fun begin


----------



## barryd (May 9, 2008)

suedew said:


> Ours is a mega sexy KTM let the fun begin


Whaaat! As in off roader? Lets ave some piccies then.

Our new (to us) Honda Vision 110cc arrives next Thursday. Looking forward to some nice weather and putting it through its paces.


----------



## alexblack13 (Feb 10, 2013)

Hi Folks,

Mrs B and I toured our Honda ST 1100's for years before the heart bypass. Then big bikes became a no no...

Now we trapse around with this (see avtar) little Douglas Vespa stuck to the back of the moho. (It's less than 80 kgs) 
Chalk and cheese does not come close! It gets us about though and is a huge talking point. 1960 Douglas vespa Sportique... 150 cc's but it would not blow your candles out. 
50 max and poss 1st goint up steep hills... Huge fun though. If there are local shows on where we are we enter the little bike. Its won a few prizes too..

Great fun!


----------



## 96299 (Sep 15, 2005)

alexblack13 said:


> Hi Folks,
> 
> Mrs B and I toured our Honda ST 1100's for years before the heart bypass. Then big bikes became a no no...
> 
> ...


I'm not as old as your scooter:grin2: Fine looking machine though from what I can see.

Steve


----------



## barryd (May 9, 2008)

Yes the Vespa is older than me as well.

Looks a lovely bike.

I would have loved a modern Vespa but they are certainly not cheap.


----------



## alexblack13 (Feb 10, 2013)

Many thanks guys. You are very kind indeed. It (the Vespa) is going with us to a big mod 'do' over in Linz am Rhine at end may and will be down in Brighton for the mod weekender too...

I restored this little bike from a running wreck. Took around 8 months. Now it goes everywhere with us. It is a little joy to use but powerful it is not. 

Hopefully some pics for you(s)..... ;-) 

Al' ...


----------



## bigtree (Feb 3, 2007)

Another Orange bit for baby Duke.:grin2:


----------



## barryd (May 9, 2008)

alexblack13 said:


> Many thanks guys. You are very kind indeed. It (the Vespa) is going with us to a big mod 'do' over in Linz am Rhine at end may and will be down in Brighton for the mod weekender too...
> 
> I restored this little bike from a running wreck. Took around 8 months. Now it goes everywhere with us. It is a little joy to use but powerful it is not.
> 
> ...


Sounds great. We ended up at the National Scooter rally at Bridlington a few years ago by accident with all the Mods. I posted about it here. http://forums.motorhomefacts.com/20-motorhome-chitchat/92103-we-mods.html

It was a brilliant weekend. Some of the bikes on show were just amazing. I have a photo of our Peugeot in amongst them somewhere.


----------



## pneumatician (May 1, 2005)

*Scooters and little bikes*

I know its already been mentioned here but please do be careful when thinking of putting little motorbikes on racks. 
I fell into this trap with our last Van and built my own lightweight rack, bike fitted a treat then visited the weighbridge and I was 110kg over the rear axle limit. Thought I had done all of the calcs correctly but must have got the decimal point wrong somewhere.

We now carry a 110cc in the garage or more often the BMW on a trailer.
Val feels safer on the BM.


----------



## alexblack13 (Feb 10, 2013)

pneumatician said:


> I know its already been mentioned here but please do be careful when thinking of putting little motorbikes on racks.
> I fell into this trap with our last Van and built my own lightweight rack, bike fitted a treat then visited the weighbridge and I was 110kg over the rear axle limit. Thought I had done all of the calcs correctly but must have got the decimal point wrong somewhere.
> 
> We now carry a 110cc in the garage or more often the BMW on a trailer.
> Val feels safer on the BM.


ITS A GOOD POINT!!

All ok in my case as I weighed the lot ready to go before we got the ferry for our last foreign trip. Front axle / rear axle/ and total weight... Pleased to say we had 260kgs to spare... Happy days. :smile2:


----------



## alexblack13 (Feb 10, 2013)

Lost part of the reply?? God knows why. :frown2:

Just to say we never carry water on board which saves 80 kgs approx

The Vespa at just under 80 kgs is minus it's seat and spare wheel holder come luggage rack both of which travel midships in the van.

The scooter Rack was made by towbar manufacturer to bolt directly onto the tow ball munting plate Via 4 X M16 HT bolts. It's rated at 100kgs max which does indeed rule out a lot of the available little bikes. The Honda vision (110kgs) for EG is off limits.
The towbar is type approved and was new with the (2013) van.


----------



## Hawcara (Jun 1, 2009)

barryd said:


> Whaaat! As in off roader? Lets ave some piccies then.
> 
> Our new (to us) Honda Vision 110cc arrives next Thursday. Looking forward to some nice weather and putting it through its paces.


Be interested to hear how you get on with the Honda Barry and also what van Chigman has to carry the Pcx?:grin2:


----------



## barryd (May 9, 2008)

Hawcara said:


> Be interested to hear how you get on with the Honda Barry and also what van Chigman has to carry the Pcx?:grin2:


I am not sure how he carries it. Will let you know how the Vision goes. Power wise it should be about the same as the old Peugeot Speedfight but the jury is still out. Plenty of Alp size gradients around here so we will soon know. As long as it can cope with long stretches up to about 10% it should be fine.


----------



## 96299 (Sep 15, 2005)

Hawcara said:


> Be interested to hear how you get on with the Honda Barry and also what van Chigman has to carry the Pcx?:grin2:


Hi
To answer your question, I carry it in the garage of my Burstner Argos. :smile2: works a treat.

steve


----------



## listerdiesel (Aug 3, 2012)

Our Suzuki Burgman 400 goes about 228kg, so a bit of a biggie :grin2::grin2:

Started drawing up the rear carrier for the Mercedes, we can't use the towball as we will be towing the big trailer, but as we have what can best be described as a 'ship's anchor' for a towbar, we can anchor it to that plus the end of the chassis is about about 14" above and just behind the rear number plate panel.

We need access to the 'garage' as one of the smaller show engines will be carried in there, so the carrier will consist of a chunk of aluminium extrusion and steel braces to go onto the towbar and chassis, all quickly removeable with pip pins.

I know that most coachbuilts have a smaller extension chassis at the back and are limited on weight, but we have more than enough capacity to add the Burgman and carrier.



















The underskirts have been removed since these pictures were taken. The towbar is a chunk of heavy steel channel welded to the two curved chassis supports.

Peter


----------



## Hawcara (Jun 1, 2009)

Chigman said:


> Hi
> To answer your question, I carry it in the garage of my Burstner Argos. :smile2: works a treat.
> 
> steve


Hi Chigman,

Is your van a tandem axle or single carrying the Pcx?

Thank you:grin2:


----------



## Carl_n_Flo (May 10, 2005)

PCX rides in the garage of our motorhome too....sans mirrors!!!

Autotrail Cheyenne 696G - single axle.


----------



## aldra (Jul 2, 2009)

Our Honda SH 125

Will be carried on the Easy lifter hyda trail

Not legal not illegal 

A bit like me then:smile2:

But life is short, 
In our case maybe a bit shorter

Hopefully when the homones wear off Albert will loose weight

My weight gain is due to worry

What????

:smile2:


The bike will manage on the flat

Will struggle uphill

A bit like me then:smile2::smile2:
Aldra


----------



## 96299 (Sep 15, 2005)

Hawcara said:


> Hi Chigman,
> 
> Is your van a tandem axle or single carrying the Pcx?
> 
> Thank you:grin2:


Hi
Our van is a tag axle, and our garage area has a 200kg limit. Bike is 130kg and we run without water:smile2:

Steve


----------



## Hawcara (Jun 1, 2009)

barryd said:


> I am not sure how he carries it. Will let you know how the Vision goes. Power wise it should be about the same as the old Peugeot Speedfight but the jury is still out. Plenty of Alp size gradients around here so we will soon know. As long as it can cope with long stretches up to about 10% it should be fine.


We've had lovely weather mostly this weekend. Have you been on your Vision yet, if so, how does it compare, go etc?:grin2:


----------



## barryd (May 9, 2008)

Hawcara said:


> We've had lovely weather mostly this weekend. Have you been on your Vision yet, if so, how does it compare, go etc?:grin2:


Yes! Had a fantastic ride out today. Review here http://forums.motorhomefacts.com/20-motorhome-chitchat/134201-honda-vision-110-review-new-pig.html


----------



## 96299 (Sep 15, 2005)

Hi all
Just had five days away in the van and took the PCX with us minus the 'L' plates:grin2:. Had two trips out of about 50 miles each time, with a good mixture of roads for a good test for two up riding. A12 in Suffolk (single lane section) and the scoot hit 60mph with the throttle wide open on the flat, dropping back to about 55mph when hitting any gradients. We are not light people:frown2:, but we are getting lighter through diet:wink2: - our weight is right on the limit for the PCX:surprise:, but that little bike pulled us around superbly. I find it hard to believe that a 125cc scooter can have pulling power like that - amazing.:smile2:
Unfortunately not able to do any steep hill riding - well it is Suffolk after all A real test will come later on in the summer when we head north to Scotland where I think this little scoot will come into it's own. I did take it last year but still had the L's on, so couldn't take the Mrs on the back, so I was just going for a spin on my own to her disgust>

As you can probably tell, I am over the moon with our purchase and look forward to the next trip out.:wink2:

Steve


----------



## barryd (May 9, 2008)

Chigman said:


> Hi all
> Just had five days away in the van and took the PCX with us minus the 'L' plates:grin2:. Had two trips out of about 50 miles each time, with a good mixture of roads for a good test for two up riding. A12 in Suffolk (single lane section) and the scoot hit 60mph with the throttle wide open on the flat, dropping back to about 55mph when hitting any gradients. We are not light people:frown2:, but we are getting lighter through diet:wink2: - our weight is right on the limit for the PCX:surprise:, but that little bike pulled us around superbly. I find it hard to believe that a 125cc scooter can have pulling power like that - amazing.:smile2:
> Unfortunately not able to do any steep hill riding - well it is Suffolk after all A real test will come later on in the summer when we head north to Scotland where I think this little scoot will come into it's own. I did take it last year but still had the L's on, so couldn't take the Mrs on the back, so I was just going for a spin on my own to her disgust>
> 
> ...


Sounds great! I dont think you will have any issues with a PCX. If hour little 8.3hp Vision could make it up some of the hills we did yesterday then the PCX at 11.2 Hp should have no problem. Its a bit heavier but should be more powerful.

I think we are near the limit of our payload on the vision which is 165KG but I am hoping to drop at least 10-15KG (again) by mid summer!  Should give me another couple of MPH up those long drags.


----------



## 96299 (Sep 15, 2005)

Good luck with the weight loss Barry, it's not easy, but good for the scoot:smile2:. Saying that though, one of the mechanics at my local Honda dealership is 7ft tall and weighs 27 stone:surprise:, and he rides a PCX, so I'm not overly concerned:laugh:

Steve


----------

